

35 Twitter accounts to follow for the Olympics - jtyoder2
http://www.chatsports.com/olympics/a/35-Twitter-Accounts-to-Follow-for-the-2012-London-Olympic-Games-10-202-25

======
jtyoder2
is it me or is Lolo Jones a beauty....?

